# Added a p-01 tactical



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

An opportunity to buy a 40 cal 75 p-01 tactical presented itself and I jumped on it. Mainly because I have been looking for a better 40 than my sig 2022.
Don't know what differentiates the p-01 from a standard 75 or the tactical benefits, but do like the feel of the gun.
This gun was new old stock and the coworker who sold it to me had only swapped out grips after he bought it a month or so ago. So essentially a brand new gun.
Any insights into the benefits of this gun over my old 75b would be appreciated. I also have a new style p07 and a rami.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Judging by the grip length and number of rail slots it looks like a SP-01 Tactical.

The Rail is one of the main things that differentiates the SP01 from the standard 75B. 
Night Sights and Decocker put in the ”Tactical” elements.

The P01 is a compact version.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Judging by the grip length and number of rail slots it looks like a SP-01 Tactical.
> 
> The Rail is one of the main things that differentiates the SP01 from the standard 75B.
> Night Sights and Decocker put in the "Tactical" elements.
> ...


+1


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. Doesn't seem all that compact.
I don't guess there is a barrel kit to convert to nine, if the urge strikes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pistolpositive said:


> Thanks. Doesn't seem all that compact.
> I don't guess there is a barrel kit to convert to nine, if the urge strikes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


No, the SP01 is full size.

I'm not aware of caliber conversion barrels for the CZ75s.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

My SP01. Only advantage it has over the 75b is a rail system up Front for mounting a light. That blocky front also adds some muzzle weight which can help
With recoil management.

Then the night sights and the decocker are the only other things I see as better in the tactical than the standard 75b. Mine has a manual safety and I do wish it had the decocker.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pistolpositive said:


> An opportunity to buy a 40 cal 75 p-01 tactical presented itself and I jumped on it. Mainly because I have been looking for a better 40 than my sig 2022.
> Don't know what differentiates the p-01 from a standard 75 or the tactical benefits, but do like the feel of the gun.
> This gun was new old stock and the coworker who sold it to me had only swapped out grips after he bought it a month or so ago. So essentially a brand new gun.
> Any insights into the benefits of this gun over my old 75b would be appreciated. I also have a new style p07 and a rami.
> ...


Damn nice looking pistol.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

Now that I got my covid test results in, might head to range and try it out. Would like to put some 357 down range with the old Dan Wesson 15-2, as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice pistol. CZ's are my favorite. The only CZ conversion I know of is the Kadet Kit .22 which will fit on CZ 75 frames. That won't help you, unfortunately.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The Kadet kit will work on 75B and SP01 models. It will also work on the 75B compact and P01 models, but the mags will extend past the bottom of the grip frame.

there are kadet kits specifically made for P07 and P09 pistols as well.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

Well it shoots without issue. Sent over 100 rounds downrange after work today. My accuracy sucked, but pistol was flawless. Well fancy little screw worked loose on one grip. 
For grins took the 75b along. I shot much better with it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The Kadet kit will work on 75B and SP01 models. It will also work on the 75B compact and P01 models, but the mags will extend past the bottom of the grip frame.
> 
> there are kadet kits specifically made for P07 and P09 pistols as well.


I've only had mine on the 75D Compact frame as I carry the P-01 and 75b and I don't like switching back and forth. I'm very impressed with the kit's accuracy and reliability. I didn't know they made a kit for the P-09.


----------

